# Plumbing Issues



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I have had my trailer a year and 4 months now and we have taken many short trips (lesss than 100miles) and 4 long trips. One of which was to Huntington Beach in SC (about 750 miles each way).

On Labor day last year I noticed the water pump would have to pump longer than I was use to hearing before it reached pressure so I took a look and found the lines around the pump and the small accumulator loose so it was sucking air. All I had to do was tighten the joints and away went the problem. This last new year we went to Big Bone Lick in KY (please no jokes) and I found the lines to the outside kitchen under the sink also leaking. They were tight so I had some plumbers tape to redo the joint. I also checked the pump again under the fridge and found the pump flange to be leaking. I tightend the screws up on it as best I could and that appears to have cleared that up. The connections were also a little loose again. I also checked every other joint I could around the trailer and tightend most of them too.

Has anyone else had issue with the plumbing that has cause small leaks and just needed tightening or re doing the joint?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi,
I have not had any leaking pipes. I do make sure to check them each Spring before using the unit. All that driving around sometimes loosens things up.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Big Bone Lick? What were they thinking. there has to be a really good story behind that one! It's almost as bad as Head Smashed in Buffalo Jump in Southern Alberta.

As for the leaks I replaced two fittings under the sink first time out after listening to the pump run and run. No damage done just a really tight place to work especially if you are any bigger than an elf!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No leaks...but your post reminded me to buy an accumulator over the winter.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No leaks...but your post reminded me to buy an accumulator over the winter.


X2

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I had a problem with my outside faucet leaking under the sink. No amount of tape could stop it so I'll be replacing that faucet before the next trip.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We have had many many leaks and had the trailer less than a year. This trailer is in the shop getting walls fixed because of the damage from leaking pipes. Never had any leaks with our other trailer so this was new to us.
I had it shooting up from the faucet last time.

I even got in the habit of looking now because it happens so frequently.

Linda


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

mine was leaking under the sink from fittings not tight


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> No leaks...but your post reminded me to buy an accumulator over the winter.


X2

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Doug,

Do you need an accumulator or is it just a nice to have?

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> No leaks...but your post reminded me to buy an accumulator over the winter.


X2

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Doug,

Do you need an accumulator or is it just a nice to have?

Scott
[/quote]

It is a "nice to have". Will stop the pump from running if someone used the toilet at night and washes their hands. I'd like to find a 5 gallon one for sure.


----------

